# Web sites



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I have been milling around building a web site.

I have been researching it for a few weeks and think Im about ready to try and get one up and running.

Anyone have any experience or suggestions for a newbie?

Im not looking to get a big expensive one going yet, just mess around and learn a bit.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Some good info on that very subject was posted in this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=3893


----------

